
How founder control can hold back startups - ogezi
https://hbr.org/2014/04/how-founder-control-holds-back-start-ups/
======
geezsundries
It seems if you wish to retain more control and give up less of your company,
it would make more sense to scale slowly. Are VCs and other investors
typically pushing product to market faster, in turn creating this landscape?

